

We've launched flexible dates for flight search in our own special way - kn0thing
http://www.hipmunk.com/flights

======
bdhe
A couple of comments.

1\. It is not immediately obvious to someone visiting the website for the
first time what the + and - icons do. Seasoned users might notice something
different, click on it and realize, but it would be nice to advertise your new
feature.

2\. When choosing flexibility, almost always I click on a date that is most
suitable to me and from there on would like to navigate to more flexible
dates. If I choose a date x and would like to search flights on x-1, x, and
x+1, I would have to change the date to x-1 and then choose +2 or choose x+1
and then choose -2. That might be slightly inconvenient, but not much. It
would be nice to allow you to choose days ahead and behind independently. That
way I choose a date, realize I could be flexible and maybe choose +2 days and
-1 days (or whatever).

------
sbisker
I see what you did there.

But seriously, thank you for not adding this feature as a drop down. I like
how all of your drop downs appear in a horizontal line and it's very pretty.

The downside to this, of course, is that there isn't an apparently obvious way
to search for "both before and after" a given day. I do this often for trips
that start on Friday, where I like to consider leaving on Saturday morning or
on Thursday evening (taking off work Friday if the price is low enough.)

What say you to this? Am I in the "other 20%" for doing such queries? I like
to think the rest of the world is just like me, but in actuality I'm sort of a
weird kid.

~~~
weaksauce
I would also like a + or - search for that.

